# my mouse doesn't work....



## crossad (Jun 4, 2003)

Ok, here's the thing. I've been having trouble get my computer to boot up lately so I decided to see if I could find out what the problem was my self but had no success. The only thing that I managed to do was to disengage my mouse. I have no clue how to activate my mouse again and before I mess something out I figured I would get some help, so here I am. If you have any clue on how I can activate my mouse again please let me know. Also please be as specific as you can. I'm just getting started in computers and I pretty much don't know anything yet. 

thanks,
crossad


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

If you have disabled it in the windows heres how to enable it. I guess you get the mouse pointer displayed in your desktop.

Press *Windows key* on the keyboard 
then using arrow keys on the right hand side of your keyboard go to *settings*
then to *control panel*
after going to the control pannel you have to use the tab key 
1.
(marked with two arrows usualy) to select the *system* (with a computer Icon)

2. or press letter "S" on the keyboard to select that

3. then press ENTER

4. then you have to use right arrow key to go to the DEVICE MANGER TAB

press tab key on the keyboard to select the window of the General Tab

5. Go to mouse (using arrow keys)

if you see a + sign in a little box infront of the mouse ICON ......then press *+* of the key board. and press down arrow key to go to it

Press and hold down *Alt* key and press letter "P" on the keyboard.

now yu will see mouse properties
under *General* tab See if you have "disaable this hardware profile" by putting a tick mark to the box infront of the mouse.

if so

press and hold down "Alt " key on the keyboard and press the letter "P"
now you will enable it.

pls post back with results


----------



## oldphart (Jul 8, 2003)

I have the same problem that crossad is having and was overjoyed that *maybe* it might have been solved with your help but alas....
At my marina, my compaq was running turtle slow, like a 10 yr old box. I used msconfig and *think* I MIGHT have stopped or turned off something I shouldn't have. 
I went through all the steps you suggested but it looks like my mouse is turned off (no plus sign in device mgr, just a minus sign) and an alert msg saying I have to reinstall the mouse from my original win98 cd.
ackkk...
I don't have the original cd because this 'pute was given to me to play with pc's a little (all my other 'putes are Macs). This was a corporate computer with a blanket license so no cd's are available.
I do regain my mouse (cursor) by starting in SAFE MODE but functions are kind of limited, like cd's can't be read.

can you help?


----------

